# EN World poster or flier!?!



## Darraketh (Jan 26, 2002)

What do you think?  Could we use a EN World poster or flier that can be printed out and posted in our local game shops to publicize this site.

Something that we can download and print out.

Options:

B&W
Color (not too colorful, remember the cost of ink and wet paper)
Letter size
Legal size
A two pager meant to be joined together to produce a larger poster.

Something professional looking.

Ulterior motive: I think it would help in the gamers seeking gamers area.

Here is a another thought. How about a fullsize, full color poster where a row of blocks (top, bottom, both?) are sold to advertisers to off set the cost of printing. That is just a secondary thought though. Distribution issues etc., etc.


----------



## Psionicist (Jan 26, 2002)

I bet someone with knowledge in vector graphics could create a clone of the logo that can be enlarged to the size of a poster.

Then let someone with a large printer print the image


----------



## Someguy (Jan 29, 2002)

I think this site is allready well known...I overheard two people at the Outback Steak house in westboro ma talking about it...anyone here?


----------

